# Bar Inventory Thread



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

It was mentioned in another Scotch thread that I can't link to since I'm a noob that someone was interested in an inventory thread. I've only done an inventory of the Scotch portion of my tiki bar, but here goes with my current stock. I just finished off 2 or 3 other bottles in the past couple of weeks. One of those was a Basil Hayden. I finished off a Laphroaig 10 year as well. I don't remember the third, to be honest. The stock's a little low, as I haven't bought a bottle in a couple of weeks. That is something we shall have to remedy.

Anyway, here goes. I'll list the rums and beers later. :beerchug:

Laphroaig 10 year
Laphroaig 10 year cask strength
Aberlour 12 year
Michael Collins blend
Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Bruchladdich 2001 - Resurrection
Laprhoaig 14 year single cask
MacAllan cask strength
Dewars White Label
Provenance 14 by Inchgower Distillery
Oban Distillers Edition
Aberlour A'Bunadh
Old Charter 8 year
Canadian Club
Jack Daniels Black
Jack Daniels Single Barrel
Gentleman Jack
Henry McKenna Single Barrel
Penderyn Aur Cymru Welsh Whisky
Johnny Walker Green Label
Rowan's Creek Small Batch
Glenlivet Nadurra
Bunnahabhain 12
J&B
George Dickel
Fitzgeralds 1849
Highland Park 18
Bernheim Kentucky Wheat
Benriach 12 Year Aromaticus Fumosus
Benriach Authenticus
Benriach 12 Year
Blanton's Single Barrel
Lagavulin Distillers Edition
Ardbeg Uigeadail


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice collection! I pretty much only drink scotch whisky now, so my other liquors are pretty unrepresented. My wife likes beer, so I can't keep it in stock. It usually doesn't last more than a week around my house, so there's no such thing as a "collection!" As for wines, we don't have too many different types, as we have pretty much figured out what we like and have found the good values out there which we stock up on.










As for the scotch, here goes: I have graded each as to my personal taste in the following way: Nasty<Poor<Good<Very Good< Excellent< Exceptional

Balvenie 12yr Doublewood (Excellent)
Balvenie 15yr Single Barrel (Very Good)
Balvenie 21yr Portwood (Exceptional)
Glennfiddich 12yr (Good)
Glennfiddich 15yr Solera Reserve (Very Good)
Glennfiddich 18yr (Poor)
Macallan 12yr (Good)
Macallan 18yr (Good)
Macallan Cask Strength (Exceptional)
Glenrothes	Select Reserve (Very Good)
Glenrothes	1991 (Excellent)
Laphroaig 10yr Cask Strength (Exceptional)
Lagavulin 16yr Distiller's Edition (Exceptional)
Aberlour 12yr Double Casked (Excellent)
Auchentoshan 10yr (Battlehill bottling) (Nasty)
Highland Park 12yr (Very Good)
Highland Park 18yr (Very Good)
Bowmore Legend (Good)
Glen Garioch 8yr (Good)
Glenfarclas 10yr (Very Good)
Tobermory 10yr (Good)
Isle of Jura 10yr (Good)
Cuttysark (Good)
B&B (Exceptional)
Seagram's 7 (Good)
Evan Williams Black Label (Good)
Herradura Silver (Good)
Herradura Anejo (Excellent)
Herradura Reposado (Excellent)
Patron Silver (Unopened)
Patron Anejo (Unopened)
Patron Reposado (Unopened)
Jose Cuervo Especial (Nasty)
1800 Reposado (Unopened)
Cavalino Reposado (Good)
Deau Cognac (Good)
Tariquet Bas-Armagnac (Very Good)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!! Nice stashes both of you! Nice to see some diversity in your stashes - both are clearly for drinking as opposed to being showpieces.

Interesting to note that Glenfarclas has recieved good reviews so far - no one seems to have a bad word about GF despite it having some strong flavours.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> WOW!! Nice stashes both of you! Nice to see some diversity in your stashes - both are clearly for drinking as opposed to being showpieces.
> 
> Interesting to note that Glenfarclas has recieved good reviews so far - no one seems to have a bad word about GF despite it having some strong flavours.


If you like a sherried single malt without peat or smoke, the Glenfarclas is perfect. It is very similar to Macallan 12yr or Aberlour 12yr. If you don't like sherried whiskies, then stay away from Aberlour, Macallan, and Glenfarclas.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My small but proud collection. Multiples indicate items bought on offer thus I stocked up.

Rum
- Havana Club Barrel Proof (open)
- Ron Zacapa 23 (open)

Bourbon
- Wild Turkey Rare Breed (open)

Irish Whisky
- Knappogue Castle 1995

Mezcal
- Del Maguay Minero

Tequila
- 1921 Blanco
- 1921 Reposado
- 1921 Reserva Especial
- 7 Leguas Anejo
- Casa Noble Reposado
- Centinella Blanco
- Centinella 3 Anos
- Don German 3yr
- El Tesoro Blanco
- (x2) El Tesoro Reposado
- El Tesoro Anejo
- El Tesoro Paradiso
- Los Abuelos Blanco
- Los Abuelos Anejo (open)

Blended Scotch Whisky
- (x4) Ballantine's 21yr
- (x4) White & MacKay 13yr (1 open)

Scotch Malt Whisky
- Ardbeg 10yr
- Ardbeg Still Young
- (x2) Ardbeg Uidigeal
- Bladnoch 15yr (John McDougall)
- Blair Atholl 27yr (Rare Malts)
- Brora 20yr (Rare Malts)
- (x2) Brora 30yr 
- Bunnahabhain 29yr (Signatory CS)
- Bunnahabhain 37yr (Murray McDavid)
- Convalmore 24yr (Rare Malts)
- Famouse Grouse 30yr
- (x2) Imperial 28yr (Castle & Thistle - Binny's in-house bottling line)
- 12yr Longmorn (Hart Bros)
- 20yr Longmorn (OMC)
- 25yr Longmorn (G&M)
- (x5) Port Ellen 3rd Release 24yr
- 27yr Teanninich (OMC)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> If you like a sherried single malt without peat or smoke, the Glenfarclas is perfect. It is very similar to Macallan 12yr or Aberlour 12yr. If you don't like sherried whiskies, then stay away from Aberlour, Macallan, and Glenfarclas.


Don't have a lot of exposure to Abelour, but what little I've had always seems to have a sherried element although it is usually not as full-bodied as Macallan or Glenfarclas.

Had a bottle of Glenfarclas 21 and loved it! I'm very taken with the pricing of older Glenfarcli but have great difficulty paying for a bottle of Macallan given the prices they charge. It is true there isn't much out there like Macallan although I would gravitate to Mortlach if that was an option if I was in a mood for a "sherry monster".

Sounds like you're a fan of sherried malt jwise?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

phinz said:


> Laprhoaig 14 year single cask
> 
> ***************
> Provenance 14 by Inchgower Distillery


What is the bottling of Laph 14yr if I may ask. Is it an independant bottling, or is it a special distillery bottling?

Nice pick-up that Inchgower. Only had a couple of drams from a different bottle but would have liked more.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Sounds like you're a fan of sherried malt jwise?


Yes, I am! After years of drinking blends, I find that I really enjoy the single malts that deliver a taste that you just can't get in the mass produced blended whiskies.

If you ever come across a sherried blend for less than $20/750ml, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Don't have a lot of exposure to Abelour, but what little I've had always seems to have a sherried element although it is usually not as full-bodied as Macallan or Glenfarclas.


This is true. Aberlour is not a very complex whisky. It is, however, a very TASTY whisky!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> I'm very taken with the pricing of older Glenfarcli but have great difficulty paying for a bottle of Macallan given the prices they charge.


I don't really like oak in my whiskies, so I don't usually like anything aged too long (over 16-18yrs is too long for me, usually). In addition, I'm going to have to wait until I graduate from law school to be able to AFFORD those bottles!

My favorite Macallan is the cask strength (imagine that, just look at my avatar!) The two other whiskies that would compete in this genre are the Aberlour A'Bunadh and the Glenfarclas 105. The A'Bunadh goes for $60, and the 105 goes for $80. The Macallan CS is 'only' $56. I can't complain about Macallan's pricing...



> It is true there isn't much out there like Macallan although I would gravitate to Mortlach if that was an option if I was in a mood for a "sherry monster".


Mortlach? Haven't tried that. I really like the whiskies I've found, but would still like to find a cheaper sherried dram than Aberlour 12yr ($34) or Glenfarclas 10yr ($39). The Macallan 10yr is only a few dollars cheaper at $31, so I'll have to try it once my Macallan 12yr runs dry.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Frodo said:


> What is the bottling of Laph 14yr if I may ask. Is it an independant bottling, or is it a special distillery bottling?
> 
> Nice pick-up that Inchgower. Only had a couple of drams from a different bottle but would have liked more.


It is an independent bottling called Old Malt Cask and is a wonderful batch. The company is based out of Florida and I discovered this and the Inchgower at a scotch tasting that they held.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

jwise said:


> This is true. Aberlour is not a very complex whisky. It is, however, a very TASTY whisky!


The A'bunadh blows my socks off every time. I'm on my third bottle and I love it every time I crack the cork.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

phinz said:


> The A'bunadh blows my socks off every time. I'm on my third bottle and I love it every time I crack the cork.


Have you compared it with Macallan Cask Strength and Glenfarclas 105?

I've only (literally) tasted A'bunadh. It wasn't a full dram, just a tiny taste at a cigar bar. It was very reminiscent of CS, so I just ordered The Macallan instead (it was $2/glass cheaper!)


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a bottle of CS in the cabinet, but haven't opened it yet. Sounds like I may need to do a comparison test tonight.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice frodo, Wild Turkey Rare Breed that is some good stuf. Those are some nice bars you guys have there!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Not a picture of my inventory, but a picture or three of my bar. 



















New Year's party. This year we had 36 people in the basement.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

THAT'S your basement???


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

That's one corner of it.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice bar!! Holy...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> If you ever come across a sherried blend for less than $20/750ml, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


The only entry-level blended scotch that I know of that has significant sherry cask influance going on is The Famous Grouse.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, I'm impressed and envious.

My inventory is faaaaaaar more meager, but here goes

Scotch:
Johnny Walker Gold
Laphroaig 15

Patron Anejo Tequila

Boodles British Gin

Powers Irish Whiskey

Various value price vodkas


My favorite bar/cocktail pickup I've made in the last year or two was the purchase of a few copper mugs to make a proper Moscow Mule.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy crap guys:dr I have to decide between cigars and scotch, and scotch usually gets the shaft. I'll get a pic of my meager "collection" up in a few.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait for it...

...










BAM! Got some other misc stuff in the cupboard for get togethers, but this is the desk collection for easy access.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Very nice bar!! Holy...


Thanks. Here's another shot, from another angle, with my best friend behind the bar mixing tropical drinks and protecting my scotch cabinet. Note the Jameson bottle on the end of the bar, where I keep my stash.  Ignore the mason jar next to it...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

You know, these are my favourite shots - the "action" shots where people are engaging with each other, and cigars / alcohol act as a sort of "social lubrication" for the group.

I think I liked the first one in your series the best but they all remind me of fellowship...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> You know, these are my favourite shots - the "action" shots where people are engaging with each other, and cigars / alcohol act as a sort of "social lubrication" for the group.
> 
> I think I liked the first one in your series the best but they all remind me of fellowship...


The first one was of one person, exposed three times I assume. Very cool...

By the way, Phinz, was kind of camera are you shooting, and what settings did you have it on to expose for that lighting? Let me guess, Canon set on auto white balance?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> The first one was of one person, exposed three times I assume. Very cool...


Jeez I didn't see that.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Lot'sa love for Macallan so far - either the 12yr or the Cask Str. No mention of the Fine Oak series also. Interesting...


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I almost feel bad posting this...










Not to fond of the Willett... Has a very alcohol finish, and not in a good way.. To me at least.

plus 39 bottles of home brew..


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow. You guys have some great inventories. I was just putting a few bottles away tonight and noticed I have to clean my bar so when I do I'll take an inventory and post some pics.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

jwise said:


> The first one was of one person, exposed three times I assume. Very cool...
> 
> By the way, Phinz, was kind of camera are you shooting, and what settings did you have it on to expose for that lighting? Let me guess, Canon set on auto white balance?


The first one is me in my more, um, fluffy days.

Canon 20D for those, which I've since sold. Set for tungsten light, I believe, but I'm probably disremembering. 800 ISO, iirc, on a tripod. Timed shot. Long exposure.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> You know, these are my favourite shots - the "action" shots where people are engaging with each other, and cigars / alcohol act as a sort of "social lubrication" for the group...


My good friend refers to alcohol as "conversation lubrication!" I love it...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Nocturnus said:


> I almost feel bad posting this...
> 
> Not to fond of the Willett... Has a very alcohol finish, and not in a good way.. To me at least.
> 
> plus 39 bottles of home brew..


How do you like the Edradour? How would you describe it?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> How do you like the Edradour? How would you describe it?


I've heard alot of people describe Edradour as "soapy". I only has one sample once but I got that flavour as well.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

jwise said:


> How do you like the Edradour? How would you describe it?


I didn't like it at first and couldn't say why. Lately i've been starting to like it. To me it has a little peat up front then finishes sweet. It went well with a Habano Cain last night.


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

I have at least twice as much in boxes in the bar bunker ( wine cellar).









































Wait till I post the cigar and pipe pictures

Joe


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I am sooo thirsty!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Joe, awesome pics. Keep up coming brother.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll join in.

Scotch
Speyburn 10 Yr
Tomatin 12 Yr
Glen Moray 12 Yr
Johnny Walker Black
Macallan 12 Yr
Balvenie Doublewood 12 Yr
Highland Park 12 Yr
Johnny Walker Swing
Dalmore 12 Yr
Glenfiddich 12 Yr
Glenfiddich 18 Yr
Glenrothes Select Reserve
Glenkinchie 12 Yr
Aberfeldy 12 Yr
Glenlivet 15 Year French Oak Casks
Auchentoshan Triple Wood
Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban
Scapa 16 Yr

Bourbon
Makers Mark
Basil Hayden
Buffalo Trace

Rum
Big Black Dick

Not a big rum fan but I had to pick the BBD up when I was in Grand Cayman. Just too good of a name.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice scotch selection. Could you rank them for us?


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

jwise said:


> Nice scotch selection. Could you rank them for us?


Sure. 
From Best to worst. My opinion of course.

Glenfiddich 18 year 
Scapa 16 year
Highland Park 12 year
Balvenie Doublewood 12 year
Auchentoshan Triple Wood [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Dalmore 12 year
Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban
Glenfiddich 12 year
Macallan 12 year
Glenkinchie 12 year
Johnny Walker Swing
Glenrothes Select Reserve
Aberfeldy 12 Year
Glen Moray 12 Year
Johnny Walker Black
Glenlivet 15 Year French oak Casks
Tomatin 12 Year
Speyburn 12 Year

Favorite scotch is hard for me, Its really a toss up between the top 4 on that list, and almost depends what kind of scotch I want.(flavor profile wise) Favorite scotch for its price is the Doublewood by a long stretch. I do think the other 3 are mildly better but the doublewood is 10-15 bucks cheaper than the Highland Park and 20-30 cheaper than the Glenfiddich 18 year and Scapa 16 year. Glenfiddich 12 is my never fail scotch, most places have it if they have scotch. People may wonder why I have the Glenlivet so far down on my list, well, I just really don't like it. It's far from smooth, not much flavor and what is there just isn't memorable. Glenlivet just isn't a great scotch IMHO. I've had the 12,15,18 and 21 year and haven't been impressed by any of them.

Bourbon - All of these are actually really close and its hard for me to actually rank them, but if I had to:
Buffalo Trace
Basil Hayden
Makers mark

Buffalo Trace is top because of the price. It's cheaper than Basil, Makers and Knob Creek but just as good.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

That ranking was perfect. You had a few in there that I haven't tried, and was curious if they were ones I should look for, or if they were just bottles that you tried but wouldn't recommend.

Glen Moray, Tomatin, Speyburn, Aberfeldy, and the Glenlivet lineup were ones that I had considered, but didn't want to waste the money on a loser bottle, and don't get out to many bars these days.

It looks like I need to finally try Auchentoshan Triplewood, and Scapa.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

jwise said:


> That ranking was perfect. You had a few in there that I haven't tried, and was curious if they were ones I should look for, or if they were just bottles that you tried but wouldn't recommend.
> 
> Glen Moray, Tomatin, Speyburn, Aberfeldy, and the Glenlivet lineup were ones that I had considered, but didn't want to waste the money on a loser bottle, and don't get out to many bars these days.
> 
> It looks like I need to finally try Auchentoshan Triplewood, and Scapa.


Alot of people love Glenlivet so its actually probably worth trying, I just really despise it. Probably one of those love/hate scotches. Aberfeldy is worth trying as well, Its a decent scotch, specially for the money. It's just not as good as the above scotches.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I have tried a couple Glenlivet offerings, and haven't really liked any of them.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the Glenlivet Nadurra.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

phinz said:


> I love the Glenlivet Nadurra.


I'm not generally a fan of Glenlevit, but I too love this paticular expression!


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

that was the first single malt i tryed


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Finally got around to taking a picture of my small collection. Haha.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

jwise said:


> Nice collection! I pretty much only drink scotch whisky now, so my other liquors are pretty unrepresented. My wife likes beer, so I can't keep it in stock. It usually doesn't last more than a week around my house, so there's no such thing as a "collection!" As for wines, we don't have too many different types, as we have pretty much figured out what we like and have found the good values out there which we stock up on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a big macalan 12yr fan, it was my go to scotch after sampling many single molts, canadian, Irish, and Bourbons. After I tried Aberlour 12yr I was shocked how great scotch could be under $50, wow! My cheap scotch is JW Red 1.75 for $30. I want to try those Balvenie 12yr Doublewood, Highland Park 12yr, and Laphroaig 10yr Cask Strength next!

Glennfiddich 12yr I did not like at all, not the Glenlivet 12yr..


----------

